# Brick House re-pointing



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a 120 year old house, brick with what looks like lime pointing. Its getting to that age that it needs re-pointed. 

Anyone had it done before to give me an idea on price per sq/m ?

Not something I'm remotely interested in tackling myself!

Jordan


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

It'll cost twice as much as standard repointing, but make sure it's re done with lime as it will cause other problems later on if it's done with cement.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Be very sure you're geting the job done properly with the correct mortar.

I guess I'm teaching granny to suck eggs but if you've got lime mortar and no damp proof course (pretty likely give the age) then this is the way the house "breathes" and is critical.

If your builder uses cement based mortar it's likely you'll end up with nasty damp problems as the cement mortar will stop the way the house naturally breathes and the water has to go somewhere. And then it'll all have to be done again :wall:

Do your research and get a few quotes with very precise details of the mortar to be used.

Good luck with it.

Andy.


----------



## OnlyOneWipe (Jan 24, 2014)

Do make sure to use the right mortar, if lime mortar is used, only use that. generally, nhl 3.5 will be fine; unless, you are on a coastal region then a nhl 5 is required. nhl 2, is only used for a very soft brick. This company is great for lime mortar, and even has a calculator for you: https://limetec.co.uk/lime-mortar-coverage-calculator/


----------

